# Promise Ultra100 TX2

## rain

Hi,

I've got a Promise Ultra100 TX2 with 2 hardrives plugged into it, one on each channel. When I install Gentoo, everything runs flawlessly; it boots, i can fdisk, compile, etc.

However, after building the kernel (I have tried all permutations of the combination of the Promise driver and the sub-options) and rebooting, the system refuses to address the drives correctly.

It finds the drives just fine, but after displaying a line like the following:

ide0: <hex addresses>

ide1: <hex>

ide2: <hex>

ide3: <hex>

It tries to check the disks, and does something like this:

hde: lost interrupt

hde: lost interrupt

hde: lost interrupt

hde: timed out

which continues for quite a while, culminating the in failure of the system to boot. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.

----------

## pjp

 *rain wrote:*   

> When I install Gentoo, everything runs flawlessly; it boots, i can fdisk, compile, etc.

 You mean from the install CD?  If so, then the install CD kernel has something you are missing in the kernel you compiled.

----------

## Curious

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> If so, then the install CD kernel has something you are missing in the kernel you compiled.

 

 On this note, I think it would be quite useful to sticky-post the .config files used for the various boot cd's along with what chop of the kernel they run somewhere around these forums.  I'll see what I can do about finding this information later on.

-- Curious.

----------

## rain

 *Quote:*   

> You mean from the install CD? If so, then the install CD kernel has something you are missing in the kernel you compiled.

 

That's exactly my thought as well, however, I can't figure out what it is that's misisng.

----------

## pjp

Are you trying to boot to a HD on this controller?  I've read about Grub having problems with this.  Not sure if anyone has found a solution yet.

If you're not trying to boot to it, I can check my config; I've got the same controller and it works fine.

----------

## rain

 *Quote:*   

> Are you trying to boot to a HD on this controller? I've read about Grub having problems with this. Not sure if anyone has found a solution yet.

 

Yes, I am, however, it's not just the drive being booted from that has the problem, the "lost interrupt" etc. occurs for both hde (the boot drive) and hdg (just a drive, not even in the grub boot line or in /etc/fstab) so I don't think it's an issue with grub. Grub manages to boot the kernel fine, but the kernel can't address the card correctly for some reason.

----------

## pjp

I'm pretty sure all I enabled to get my card working were these options:

```
[*]     PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67|68|69|70} support

[*]       Special UDMA Feature
```

Do you have both of those enabled?  As modules, or directly in the kernel?

If you have both those enabled, I can PM you my config file.

----------

## rain

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure all I enabled to get my card working were these options:
> 
> ```
> [*]     PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67|68|69|70} support
> 
> ...

 

Have tried enabling both, can try again easily. But it didn't work when I tried. By the way, they were compiled directly into the kernel, the only thing I do as a module is sound (cause that's the way ALSA seems to like it)

----------

## pjp

PMd what I have enabled in my vanilla kernel .config file.

----------

## rain

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> PMd what I have enabled in my vanilla kernel .config file.

 

Tried it, all the pertaining stuff (SCSI, ATA, etc) was the same as your kernel, but no dice. Any other ideas?

----------

## pjp

How about this post?

----------

## rain

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> How about this post?

 

Well, I can certainly try it, but I'm not using RAID, I'll let you know, thanks.

----------

## pjp

Yeah, that probably isn't it.  What kernel are you using? (uname -a)  Something else to try might be disabling power management options in the kernel.

----------

